# 1987 Schwinn World Sport...just brought it home...



## HARPO

Here I go again...another bike I don't need, but I hate to pass up a bargain in my size.

I bought this from the original owner this morning off of Craigslist, where it was just listed as a "10 Speed Bike"...which is incorrect anyway as it's a 12 speed. The two photos were dark, but in the description it was listed as a Schwinn World Sport and I could make out the decals as being a 1986 or 1987 model. Although it looked like dark grey with all the dust on it and making it a 1986, the head badge number is 0067, so January 6th of 1987, making it one of the first 1987 models. And the color is Black, now that I cleaned a small area, which I believe was the only color offered that year.

Original owner, a very nice gentleman, told me it has been sitting in his dry basement for over 12 years unused, and it was time to part ways. The bike is 100% original, right down to the Schwinn dried out tires. He told me nothing had been changed since the original purchase and it wasn't ridden much in all those years, and I believe him. Even the decals are in beautiful condition, with the bike being just dirty as you can see. This will be a fun project!

Oh, and I paid a mere $40 to him for it. Shows that once in a while good deals can still be had.

BTW...if none of you have seen the blog "Johns Recycled Bicycles", you must check it out. Ironically, he did this exact same bike! And what a job he does.
http://johns-recycled-bicycle.blogspot.com/2015/10/1986-schwinn-world-sport-restoration.html
I thought I did nice work, but he puts me to shame. Check it out along with the other bikes he's done


----------



## HARPO

More photos...


----------



## HARPO




----------



## juvela

-----

Fork appears to be an Akisu; doubt that Giant made it themselves.  There should be a marking on the steerer.

Pedal set is same HTI Nr. 866 as found on your Traveler.

Specification crosstable for 1987 model year -





-----


----------



## HARPO

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Fork appears to be an Akisu; doubt that Giant made it themselves.  There should be a marking on the steerer.
> 
> Pedal set is same HTI Nr. 866 as found on your Traveler.
> 
> Specification crosstable for 1987 model year -
> 
> View attachment 928808
> 
> -----



Thanks, Roger, as usual!!!!!!!


----------



## HARPO

I started to do some work on the bike today, and was wondering how the alloy rims could possibly have rust on them (_which I noticed upon purchase but wasn't wearing my glasses to examine more closely_).

Well, it turns out it isn't rust. It appears to almost be like someone spilled syrup and the bike was ridden over it and it splattered. I took my finger nail and scraped it and it comes off. But I'm not going to do that to both rims, so I need some advice as to an easy way to clean this off. I tried WD-40, why I have no idea, and of course that's useless. 

So...any and all suggestions appreciated!!!


----------



## HARPO

I just ordered a pair of Kenda K35 tires off of ebay...*$21 with shipping*. Inexpensive tires for an inexpensive bike.


----------



## HARPO

BTW...the "syrup" on the rims wasn't that. Turned out to be something else, I have no idea what, but it all came off.
I figured that I'd give a try again by spraying some 409 on a paper towel and rubbing it. Presto! With hardly any force, the junk just wiped away. The rims look brand new and I couldn't be happier. 

Oh, and the black paint is shining up to the point that it almost looks wet, with barely a scratch on it. Decals are almost perfect. Nice when a detailing comes along easy for a change.


----------



## MarkKBike

Whups, I posted in the wrong spot. Deleted Post.


----------



## juvela

-----

my apologies that the specifications crosstable came out so fuzzy.  it was clear on me monitor but suffered from an auto-resizing done by software.  

here is the link to the original which is large format and clear -

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1987_17.html

looking forward to the "after" images Don Federico, when you have completed your usual stellar _oeurve.  _

-----


----------



## HARPO

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> my apologies that the specifications crosstable came out so fuzzy.  it was clear on me monitor but suffered from an auto-resizing done by software.
> 
> here is the link to the original which is large format and clear -
> 
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1981_1990/1987_17.html
> 
> looking forward to the "after" images Don Federico, when you have completed your usual stellar _oeurve.  _
> 
> -----




Thanks once again, Roger. 

Interesting that as each bike began its lower level, there was a 1 pound added in final overall weight. One of the instances in life where you pay more to get less!

Tires are supposed to be delivered here on Thursday, so if all goes well I'll post photos sometime on Friday. I know it's a lower end model, but it's the condition that keeps me wanting to see it all finished. Heck, even the handlebar tape is original. One of the true "Survivors" I've been able to come across in recent years in this condition. To bad it wasn't a Paramount, lol!!


----------



## juvela

HARPO said:


> I started to do some work on the bike today, and was wondering how the alloy rims could possibly have rust on them (_which I noticed upon purchase but wasn't wearing my glasses to examine more closely_).
> 
> Well, it turns out it isn't rust. It appears to almost be like someone spilled syrup and the bike was ridden over it and it splattered. I took my finger nail and scraped it and it comes off. But I'm not going to do that to both rims, so I need some advice as to an easy way to clean this off. I tried WD-40, why I have no idea, and of course that's useless.
> 
> So...any and all suggestions appreciated!!!




-----

Thanks very much for the clarification on Arnie's _jantes _Fred!

When first looking at the photos assumed them to be a steel set with a satin plating to imitate the look of alloy. Then checked the specifications table and was surprised to see them listed as alloy.

She is on her way now!  Will be looking fine with the new _pneumatici.  _

_-----_


----------



## HARPO

_!@#$%^&* *UPS* Strikes Again!!!!_

My tires came a little while ago from ebay...or should I say _TIRE_.

Thankfully I was here when the UPS driver delivered it, because the box was open and one tire was missing!!! I saw the box being delivered from my Dining Room window. No doorbell ring, just drop the box and run. He started to drive off when I saw the box was open and only one tire was in it so I yelled for him to stop, which he did.
I refused delivery, of course, so now I don't know what the next step is. I was happy to see that the tires were arriving early, but again, thankfully I was home and got to the door before the driver took off. He said he noticed the box was open, and a tire was sticking out of it. He said there wasn't another tire on the truck because he looked. 
I examined the box and it appeared that the tape was peeled back to gain access, which I showed the driver. He wrote it up that the box was refused, so I guess I'll wait to see what happens. 

 immediately emailed the company I bought them from, so I don't whether this is now going be an issue getting new tires. I hate to say it, but if the tape has been peeled back and was on correctly when the box was delivered...some at UPS stole it. Unreal.


----------



## juvela

-----

Sorry to read this sad news.

One thing which surprised me a bit about both this machine and the Traveler is the use of 27" wheels.  One would have thought that by the 1987-88 time 27" wheel on a new machine would have gone the way of the dodo.

Do the Schwinn experts know how late the company continued to offer models with 27" wheel?

-----


----------



## HARPO

OK, all done...except for the tires I'm waiting for.


----------



## HARPO

And a few more...


----------



## Eric Amlie

Nice job...looks like new!


----------



## HARPO

Eric Amlie said:


> Nice job...looks like new!




Thank you. But to be honest, it was an easy one to work with because it was in such nice shape to begin with. After taking a quick spin on it yesterday, I can't believe how nice it rides and brakes. I'm looking forward to putting the new rubber on and, weather permitting, taking it for a longer ride.


----------



## HARPO




----------



## schwinnlax

Colors are nice too.  I think black with gold and red lettering  works well.


----------



## HARPO

schwinnlax said:


> Colors are nice too.  I think black with gold and red lettering  works well.




I also have a Cannondale Black Lightning, with the gold decals. Always a good color combo.

And I was lucky to have a red bottle holder handy to pick up the red in the World Sport logo. Sometimes things just work out...


----------



## juvela

-----

Another beautiful job Fred!

She looks positively showroom.

If you repacked headset were you able to read markings on steerer?

Thanks for this update.  

-----


----------



## HARPO

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Another beautiful job Fred!
> 
> She looks positively showroom.
> 
> If you repacked headset were you able to read markings on steerer?
> 
> Thanks for this update.
> 
> -----




Thanks Roger. 
Actually, I didn't repack anything yet! At this point I just wanted to get it looking good because it's to cold to ride anyway (below freezing here on Long Island). But actually, everything still moves fluidly (crank, steering, brakes, shifting) for a bike this old. And I'm sure it still retains all the original grease. Pretty amazing...


----------



## Sven

Another fine looking bike. Great job on cleaning it up.


----------

